# tip when feeling stressed out



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

When feeling stressed or angry, throw out or destroy old filing or info you have from the bank or other unecessary documents that you do not need to hold on to. Today I feel really irritable and also I saw that I needed to get rid of some stuff I didn't need, so shredded it up. At least it helps to burn off some of the stress and you get rid of things you don't want other people to get a hold of.

Or clean out an old closet and organize it. My energies work better on organizing when I am mad or stressed.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I don't know why, but I keep all my documents. I have bank statements from every month going back to 1994. It did help when I went to get a home loan because I was able to show I paid my bills each month.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

good idea.

i regularly (bad for the air) set all my bills on fire in a bbq pit, along with my angsty poems, bad songs: e.g. "who broke the shower door" "pat the ceiling", "sandalfoot bean toe", soggy/borderline love-hate letters and angry fringe manifestoes.


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

That is always what I do when I feel stressed or whatever.. I usually pick a area or something and clean it out and organize it .. wind up throwing away half of it :lol.. it could be anything from a box.. to a drawer , to a closet ..I just can't control all my pent up angst any other way :stu...


----------



## Popples (Mar 29, 2006)

You know I do this a lot and sometimes I run out of things to throw away or clean ect. But in the past when ever I throw something out something weird happens in my life :con I don't know why but it's just something I noticed.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Very true, getting rid of old crap can feel quite refreshing :yes


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Jnmcda0 said:


> I don't know why, but I keep all my documents. I have bank statements from every month going back to 1994. It did help when I went to get a home loan because I was able to show I paid my bills each month.


 Yep it's a good idea not to throw out all your statements. I would probably keep them for a year and after a year throw them out.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

i like throwing stuff away and organizing, but i have a tendency to get overwhelmed part-way through and give up, leaving a bigger mess than when i started.


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

ok the first time I read this I thought you said "throw out or destroy an old filling" as in a tooth filling, and i thought you were slightly insane. but then i reread it and realized i just need sleep. haha-good idea though opcorn


----------



## insight girl (Jan 15, 2006)

popcorn said:


> ok the first time I read this I thought you said "throw out or destroy an old filling" as in a tooth filling, and i thought you were slightly insane.
> 
> :haha


----------

